

Does the Romney family now own your e-vote? - geekam
http://freepress.org/departments/display/19/2012/4748

======
Centigonal
This is a sensationalist headline and a little tidbit of information that's
been blown up into an entire article!

The page could be replaced with this:

"Did you know Mitt Romney's family has monetary holdings in a company that
makes the voting machines that will be used in Ohio? Also, voting machines
made by a now-subsidiary of this new company have a history of
malfunction[1]."

[1]: [http://www.sos.ca.gov/voting-systems/oversight/ttbr/red-
hart...](http://www.sos.ca.gov/voting-systems/oversight/ttbr/red-hart-
final.pdf)

